# LED with plants?



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Im just wondering will LED light fixture work with growing out plants? Or stick with fluorescent lighting?
Thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I order some screw in 6500k LED to use with incandescent fixtures and they work great for me. Very bright and very low power. I also am using an LED that came with a Eheim Aquastyle 6g I got from Morainy. Much prefer its crisp bright white light to the yellowish PCs or T5s (once they get a bit old).


----------



## turtlenick (Jun 3, 2012)

I was recently looking into getting some LED lighting for my 20G planted. I came across Finnex Ray II online. It looks like they are pretty good value just reading reviews. Has anyone had experience with these? Or have other fixtures to recommend?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I was thinking of getting: Beamswork LED 400 - freshwater bright 24-30" - 72 x white + 6 x actinic 460nm in total of 78 LEDs for 400 lumens - 0.06w / LED = 4.68w But im not sure if it was good for a planted tank or not. I have a 20 gallon long so its 30".


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I have that exact model running on my 20G for about 3 months. Plant growth is a little slower, put all plants happy and healthy...



blurry said:


> I was thinking of getting: Beamswork LED 400 - freshwater bright 24-30" - 72 x white + 6 x actinic 460nm in total of 78 LEDs for 400 lumens - 0.06w / LED = 4.68w But im not sure if it was good for a planted tank or not. I have a 20 gallon long so its 30".


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

what many people do is buy the gu10 bulbs (and bulb holders) from ebay for diy LED lighting without techinical skill needed to assemble  For freshwater, using a combination of various whites (cool, warm, natural) you can achieve nice colour rendering


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

pdoutaz said:


> I have that exact model running on my 20G for about 3 months. Plant growth is a little slower, put all plants happy and healthy...


Do you have any pictures of your set up? I would like to see how it looks  thanks


----------

